# Which remote control for Canon 550D?Help please



## Lizocain (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello,I am planning to shoot a start-trail and I will need to do continuous shooting without pressing the release button again and again..I wanted to buy the canon rc-6
Canon RC-6 Wireless Remote Control Review
but in the reviews i read it can only shoot instantly or with two seconds delay.Since i never had an remote control ,I am not familiar with them.Can i simply set the camera to continuous shooting and press rc ones?Or i need some different kind of remote?


----------



## RobNZ (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the generic chinese rip off version of this remote, about $4 shipped......but I use my wired intervalometer pretty much 99% of the time because it provides so much more functionality, and I can extend the cable if I need too by using a couple of adapters and a stereo headphone extension lead.

An Intervalometer will let you:

Use as a standard wired release, release can be locked for longer exposures.
Use as a timer for exposure, preset duration.
As above but preset with a delay to shoot, how long to hold the shutter open for, how long between shots, and how many shots to take etc.

Pretty much you name it, it can do it, but I havent figured out how to get it to get me a beer from the fridge yet.  :meh:

So you have 2 options that spring to mind, you could get a simple wired release that has a release lock, to do as you've described, or go one step further and get an intervalometer that does it all.


Search eBay for MC-36B ($35), this is the one I use, and RS-60E3 for the vanilla version ($5).



*

*


----------

